# Desmond Bradley: Violin concerto (1969)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am very proud to present another masterpiece violin concerto on my website! *Desmond Bradley* (1934-1992) was a renowned Australian violinist with being concertmaster of the New Philharmonia Orchestra in London and the Tonhalle Orchestra in Zurich in the 1960s. He also composed some music for his instrument, with an outstanding and magnificent Violin concerto from 1969. The work is a part of my precious recommendation list of neglected masterful violin concertos and now the full score and a sound snippet can be found on my website:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/desmond-bradley/*

It is outrageous that the composer (and also the violinist) Desmond Bradley is that forgotten nowadays, even (and that is more embarrassing) in Australia. The Australian Music Information Center lists every music making guy, but leaves such an important musicians out of their list and does not even answer to my notification mails. I also own a recording of a real performance of the Violin concerto which of course is way better than the computer realisation now on my website. But obviously (?) I did not get a permission to present it online. So Desmond Bradley and his Violin concerto definitely needs support from other sources and forces, the Australians are of no help. So please check my website, the work and spread the word!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tobias, I did say it before, many compliment for all your hard work.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am delighted to say that I got the permission from the ABC to publish the real performance of the Violin concerto by Desmond Bradley on my website. Check it out here:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/desmond-bradley/*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

vlncto said:


> I am delighted to say that I got the permission from the ABC to publish the real performance of the Violin concerto by Desmond Bradley on my website. Check it out here:
> 
> *https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/desmond-bradley/*


You see: persistence pays off. :tiphat:


----------

